# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Roberto de España.

## Roberttdan

Buenas a todos, mi nombre es Roberto y soy de España, estoy en esta pagina porque quiero aprender el idioma Ruso, a cambio puedo ayudarte a mejorar o aprender un poco del idioma español, sientete libre de agregarme o enviame un mensaje.   
Robert  ::

----------


## RusskiySnaiper

This is a Russian forum.  Please include a translation into Russian and/or English so we can all read it!

----------


## jnllll

Как-то так:   

> Лучший из всех, меня зовут Роберто и я из Испании, я на этот сайт, потому что хочу изучать русский язык, в свою очередь я могу помочь вам улучшить или узнать немного испанский, не стесняйтесь добавлять меня или отправить мне сообщение.

----------


## RusskiySnaiper

> I wanna read about Baba Yaga!
> (character from Russian folk stories... an evil witch who lives in the woods, in a house suspended on chicken feet. She flies around on a mortar, and eats people)

 Spasibo!

----------


## Roberttdan

My name is Roberto and I'm from Spain, I'm on this site because I want to learn the Russian language, in return I can help you improve or learn a little Spanish, feel free to add me or send me a message.

----------


## SPZenA

Hi, Roberto  :: 
It's interesting.
Please, send me your contact info in PM. 
I am native russian speaker and i like languages.  ::

----------


## heartfelty

Senor Roberto, como esta? Donde en Espana? if you don't mind. I would like to travel there one day. But (no offense) I am scared of Islamofascists who blew up the subway train and Basques. Can you give me some advice on how to return home safely here in Canada, again if you don't mind. Por favor, Senor Robert.

----------


## Roberttdan

hi heartfelty,you dont need are fear because Spain is a safe country and cases of terrorism have been isolated cases, as can happen anywhere such as the attacks of England and Russia, but cities like Madrid, Barcelona or Valencia are very safe city.

----------


## heartfelty

Thank you for your assurances. I plan to go hiking. Usually ETA is in the cities, so I take my chance. I am a fatalist. I believe that if it is my time, then God will have willed it. Muchas gracias, senor Robert.

----------


## Roberttdan

heartfelty, you must will come quiet because are not going to happen nothing.

----------


## Phlipp

Buenos días, Roberto! 
Me llamo Felipe. Estoy aprendiendo la lengua español y el ingles. Hace seis meses estudio este idioma, pero tengo los profesores formidables. Mis conocimientos son pequeñas aún, ¡pero están agrandandose cada díá! ¡Quiero practicar el idioma ! ¿Puede ser ayudamas a otro de otro? Ahh, he olvidado decir que estudio en la Universidad de linguistica de Moscú en la facultad de traducíon e interpretarción. Estoy seguro que podré ayudarte comprender el idioma ruso y rusos habituales. 
¡Estoy esperando su respuesto con mucho gusto!

----------


## Roberttdan

si por supuesto

----------


## mins

Hola! Estoy aprendiendo la lengua español. Sé muy poco, pero es muy interesante para me.  
You can write me texts in Russian, then I correct them and send back. 
Write here or by skype: azagoruyko

----------

